
Show HN: Put anything in a spreadsheet - TiedTyper
https://www.gettyper.com/
======
TiedTyper
Typer is a simple spreadsheet with Scheme-like syntax (e.g. "=(+ 1 1)"
evaluates to 2). What's different is that cells can contain: numbers,
operators, sliders, checkboxes, files, images, URLs, colors, YouTube videos.

Examples (read only): gettyper.com/w/3uw1/?autoplay , gettyper.com/w/paht ,
gettyper.com/w/2ivlx

